# Pacemaker crosswalk



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 18, 2008)

Does anyone have a link to a crosswalk for the 2008 to 2009 CPT pacemaker codes?


----------



## pscanish (Dec 18, 2008)

Lisa,  I have the crosswalk and other information from a meeting I attended yesterday given by Medtronic.  Would that be helpful if I could email it to you???  It also has some links that may be helpful in coding with the new codes.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 18, 2008)

pscanish - I sent you a private message.  Thank you!


----------



## jdrueppel (Dec 18, 2008)

See Appendix M in the 2009 CPT book for crosswalk for 2008 to 2009 codes.

Julie D, CPC


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 19, 2008)

Jule - I would if my purchasing department had ordered the manual for me earlier.  I'll be lucky to have it next week!  Next year they either need to order it A LOT earlier or I'll buy my own and they can pay me back.


----------



## lisalisacultjam42@hotmail.com (Dec 15, 2020)

pscanish said:


> Lisa,  I have the crosswalk and other information from a meeting I attended yesterday given by Medtronic.  Would that be helpful if I could email it to you???  It also has some links that may be helpful in coding with the new codes.


Yes that would be great. My work email is lpalmer@monvalleyhospital.com


----------

